# HCG level not falling after chemical



## looknomore

I have a chemical pregnancy on a medicated IUI this cycle.:cry: My beta was at 195 on Sunday which was low and had not doubled from the last no. I stopped the progesterone supplements and the doc said i shud bleed in 2-3 days. Now its saturday and no bleeding. Repeated beta yesterday ie friday. Its at 210. So I am thinking maybe it went up from 195 a bit and maybe now its falling :shrug: The doc has suggested I wait till Tuesday and if it does not happen I will be given some pills to induce it. I am feeling a bit anxious about it. When shud the bleeding start after a chemical. Has anyone taken pills? (I am thinking these must be the abortion pills) I just so want this to get over now and want to move on with my life. Didint ever think that I will be be pregnant one day and wanting it to end. Such is life:sadangel:


----------



## Allym0101

I'm so sorry for you loss honey. I didn't want to read and run but I honestly don't know anything that might help. Sorry. I'm sure one of the girlies on here will have some words of advise. xoxox


----------



## Tigerlilies

I'm sorry too LNM. I'm not sure what to say. I had a natural MC with no prior blood work, just after to make sure the Hcg went down. I would imagine your beta should be going down by now.....Hopefully all this will come together for you on Tuesday either naturally or if need be by meds so you don't have to do a D&C. Good luck hun! :hug:


----------



## Groovychick

:hug:


----------



## elvis

I didn't want to read and run but I don't have an answer for you. I completely understand how badly you wish to get this over with and move forward. Hugs!


----------



## looknomore

Thanks Ladies for ur kind words. AF arrived yesterday and its been pretty awful. I am feeling tired, nauseous, achy, have awful cramping and headache and there are only clots coming out (sorry tmi). My HCG and progesterone level is back to non pregnant levels. When do u reckon full bleeding will start? I am wondering if I will ovulate this cycle if the HCG is gone out of my system. The doc has given a go ahead for tampons. She sys its a very early mc (6 weeks) and tampons shud not be a problem. I havent used one though. Am thinking if I use a tampon maybe the bleeding will open up and might get over quicker


----------



## Tigerlilies

It's not TMI, don't ever worry about that, we've all gone through it. Ummm....I'm not sure if you can expect full out bleeding if everything is coming out in clots, ya know? If you do, it should be in the matter of days after your Hcg hit 0. If you're still expelling clots, I would stay away from the tampons until that phase is over and it becomes regular bleeding. Just give the tissue an chance to completely discharge. :hugs: I hope the yucky feelings subside soon.


----------



## mommytoTandE

good morning looknomore.. I hope you are feeling better today!!! I agree with dietrad and not use tampons until the clots stop and the bleeding starts. :hugs:


----------



## Veck

Hi Looknomore,

It's the first time I write in this forum although I've been reading it lately and helped me a lot. I hope you ladies don't mind if a drop by every now and then. 

I had a chemical last cycle too. I was 5 weeks. I was devastated. I don't know about my hormones but according to my symptons and BBT they were all over the place. I had a horrible acne, ganglions inflamated and I had a very strong AF full of clots. I'm in my CD6 now and AF is almost gone. My temperature is almost back to normal and I'm feeling positive I'll ovulate :thumbup:

You will too!! I'm sure. Here's to all of us:

:dust:


----------



## Tigerlilies

Veck, pop in anytime! Good luck with the OV!!!! :thumbup:

LNM....how are things going?


----------



## looknomore

Hi Everyone. I am on CD3 and still feeling yucky. Have horrible cramps and the clots are still there. Everytime a clot comes out i can feel my uterus contracting. Am thinking this is wat labour pains must be like only much much worse. Got my FSH levels checked which are normal so am hopeful I will ovulate this cycle. Also got a lap scheduled. So not looking forward to that but hopefully will get some answers.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Good to read from ya LNM! I'm sorry you still feel yucky. :sad1: Will keep praying for you and keeping my FX'd for the next round! :hugs:


----------



## amore28

Hi ladies, I just wanted to say thanks for this thread. I am currently on cd1 (fully bleeding now) after a chemical pregnancy. I was 5 weeks pregnant yesterday and now I'm cramping and bleeding with lots of clots as well. Like the OP, I am so saddened and feel broken. It was our first conception and we were truly elated. 

I wanted to ask for an opinion: my hcg levels from yesterday came back at 22. I know that is very low. I was spotting yesterday but today I am bleeding heavily (not brown but red). My doctor had scheduled a 2nd blood test to see the levels on Monday but at this point, I don't think I even need to go. I just want everything to be gone so I can hopefully get back to a regular ovulatory cycle. Since my levels were so low to begin with - do you think it's necessary to go back on Monday? 

Thanks for reading and for being a support for us all.


----------



## Veck

Hi Amore,

I'm so sorry for your loss. I know exactly how you feel. :hugs:
But in a few days you'll feel better and you'll be looking forward to try for a :baby: again, you'll see. Chemicals are unfortunately very common and we have to accept them like part of life.

I don't know about the question hun, but you don't really lose anything by going to the doctor. Maybe he'll confirm you if you'll have a normal cycle.

My temps are almost at normal level now so I'm confident I'll have another chance soon (Im on CD7). I'm sure you will too!:thumbup:

XX


----------



## looknomore

hey everyone- got an u/s today and my endometrium is still around though its very thin now and the doc could see some blood as well so everything has not come out. Am not bleeding at all now and am feeling normal (read unpregnant) again. Doc sys it has to shed on its own and sys it might take a cycle or two for body to be back to normal. Looks like I am not going to ovulate this cycle:nope:


----------



## Veck

well, sorry to hear that, but don't worry, soon you'll be back on track. We all have to try and be patient, that's what DH always tells me...

easier said that done eh?

:hugs:


----------



## Tigerlilies

I'm sorry too LNM. I hope you have a quick recovery, that your body does what it needs to do in a couple of weeks so you OV soon! :hug:


----------



## bluecathy1978

amore28 said:


> Hi ladies, I just wanted to say thanks for this thread. I am currently on cd1 (fully bleeding now) after a chemical pregnancy. I was 5 weeks pregnant yesterday and now I'm cramping and bleeding with lots of clots as well. Like the OP, I am so saddened and feel broken. It was our first conception and we were truly elated.
> 
> I wanted to ask for an opinion: my hcg levels from yesterday came back at 22. I know that is very low. I was spotting yesterday but today I am bleeding heavily (not brown but red). My doctor had scheduled a 2nd blood test to see the levels on Monday but at this point, I don't think I even need to go. I just want everything to be gone so I can hopefully get back to a regular ovulatory cycle. Since my levels were so low to begin with - do you think it's necessary to go back on Monday?
> 
> Thanks for reading and for being a support for us all.


Hi,

I too had this happen to me except my hcg was 14 (I had already started to bleed by then) but thay wanted to check my blood again even though a HPT came back negative.

They just want to make sure that your levels have returned back to normal just in case anything is left that could be producing hcg ie retained placenta.

Good luck in the future xx


----------

